# English & Spanish Speakers in Lucca



## luisloquo (Mar 10, 2012)

English & Spanish Speakers in Lucca

Hello all, 

Luis here in Lucca with 3 languages (EN, IT, ES) looking for international friends to interchange languages and get along.

If you're resident near Lucca, Pisa, Massa, Florence, Livorno, Pistoia, Prato or on holiday you might be interested in a coffe and a chat..feel free to contact me and we''ll see if we can meet etc.

On top of that, I'd like to create a bigger group so that we will be much more helpful to each other and to tourists etc

I am available on Sundays and some evenings!

c u around!

Luis


----------



## mirod (Mar 16, 2012)

luisloquo said:


> English & Spanish Speakers in Lucca
> Luis here in Lucca with 3 languages (EN, IT, ES) looking for international friends to interchange languages and get along.
> 
> Luis


My Spanish is pretty rusty, but it would be a good opportunity to use it a bit. I am in Lucca, so if you want to meet, no problem.

-- 
michel


----------



## luisloquo (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello there, are you french then?

Tell me more about yourself. How long you've been living in Lucca? Whaz you're up to?


----------



## mirod (Mar 16, 2012)

luisloquo said:


> Hello there, are you french then?
> 
> Tell me more about yourself. How long you've been living in Lucca? Whaz you're up to?


I've been in Lucca 8 years, I am French (although quite obviously from Spanish origins, my last name is Rodriguez), and I am in IT too, . I am known as mirod on flickr, stack overflow, linkedin, twitter...

Funny enough my son's middle name is Luis

Are you in Lucca center? I live on via Santa Croce, by Porta San Gervasio, if you're in the neighbourhood let's meet.

-- 
mirod


----------



## luisloquo (Mar 10, 2012)

mirod said:


> I've been in Lucca 8 years, I am French (although quite obviously from Spanish origins, my last name is Rodriguez), and I am in IT too, . I am known as mirod on flickr, stack overflow, linkedin, twitter...
> 
> Funny enough my son's middle name is Luis
> 
> ...


Hello mirod, guess I've found you on Twitter and LinkedIn!

I'm not in the Center but I do work pretty close to the city's wall, within the porta elisa area

We could meet one of these evenings


----------



## mirod (Mar 16, 2012)

Great, Porta Elisa is just down the road from me. The bars I know in the neighbourhood are the Irish bar near the station, or the Cupido next to it, if the weather is nice. Wednesdays are no good for me, any other day is fine. Drop me an email or a tweet.
Hasta luego.

-- 
mirod


----------



## luisloquo (Mar 10, 2012)

mirod said:


> Great, Porta Elisa is just down the road from me. The bars I know in the neighbourhood are the Irish bar near the station, or the Cupido next to it, if the weather is nice. Wednesdays are no good for me, any other day is fine. Drop me an email or a tweet.
> Hasta luego.
> 
> --
> mirod


I think you're not able to yet to use PM

Myabe you can trick the system by posting something dummy....

After some posts I got the ability to PM since it seems email addresses are replaced but a S N I P...

Let's try the following are email addresses....fake...

[email protected]
email @ email.com
email @ email dot com

cheers

(So I've been able to add emails...cool)


----------



## Tarea (May 18, 2012)

*Need help!*

Luis,

I live in USA but recently was on holiday in Lucca. So beautiful! I'm jealous you live there. This may sounds like a silly request but I bought a necklace at a jewelry shop at the piazza napoleane but I didn't buy the matching bracelet. Upon my return to the US I realized I really would like to buy the bracelet. It's a small shop, I don't know the name but I know exactly where it is on the piazza. (Next to gelato shop and mamma rio) I don't think they have a website or anything but I'm trying to find someone that can help me purchase it and mail it to me in the US. Of course I will pay for bracelet and shipping and everything. So if you'd like to help an American out I would really love your help. And maybe one day we can meet in Lucca. I wish I was out walking on the wall right now.....


----------

